# some photos from today



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally and tsuka. pardon my finger, tsuka got me last week lol one photo shows our livingroom window with the lovely decals a good friend of mine was nice enough to make


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely! I like the bird decals now that I finally got to see a pic of them. Lol. So I've decided Tsuka and Grey and just alike after seeing those pics of him. Lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my friend is very talented as a card maker and she did an amazing job i think with the decals too  they are not an eyesore on the window and they work, plus theyre adorable.


tsuka is having a cranky day today, asked him to step up and he stepped up then he chomped my hand for no reason. hes being a brat today.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aw. Maybe the heat makes him cranky too. 

You always take the best pics.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre in the AC room, where the temps are 70F  we have thermometers as we cannot allow the heat to rise above 75 F. the chinchillas are prone to heat stroke in temps hotter than that. and it cant go below 70 for our hedgehog lol so we have to keep it steady. hes cranky off and on. some days he wakes up all friendly and loving and the next day he wants to rip your face off for nothing.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> my friend is very talented as a card maker and she did an amazing job i think with the decals too  they are not an eyesore on the window and they work, plus theyre adorable.
> 
> 
> tsuka is having a cranky day today, asked him to step up and he stepped up then he chomped my hand for no reason. hes being a brat today.


Well. They are fantastic. 


Grey is cranky every day. Lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka has some nice days and some nasty days. dont know what his problem is. maybe its his molt right now and maybe hes mad hes getting a duck butt


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

Dally is such a pretty fluffy bird. I bet she gets lots of scritches.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

absolutely gorjus pics


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally gets TONS of snuggles. shes quietly demanding that way lol but shes soooo soft to touch!! thank you


----------

